# The Simple Host - Cease of Trading



## AMDbuilder (Jan 21, 2014)

If anyone is interested it looks like The Simple Host is shutting down.  I haven't used them so I'll refrain from comment.  This is the email sent out:



> Dear valued client,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack (Jan 21, 2014)

7 Days notice is pretty shitty.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack said:


> 7 Days notice is pretty shitty.


Agreed


----------



## Jack (Jan 21, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> Agreed



Better than nothing though I guess.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Where did these clowns advertise/market?

Cease trading = UK company correct?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> Where did these clowns advertise/market?
> 
> Cease trading = UK company correct?


Standard legal terms in UK I guess.


----------



## Nett (Jan 21, 2014)

Another kiddy host/deadpool.

And surprisingly...I can still order on their website


----------



## Francisco (Jan 21, 2014)

Surprising to me!

I'm checking their pricing on WHT and it isn't terrible. The only thing I could see being an issue is the free domain.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1253422

Was the last offer I could find.

If they could keep a customer for past a month or so, the domain would be paid off (assuming it was a cheap domain and they used something like an ENOM reseller).

The website looks like a template, alas.

Francisco


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 21, 2014)

There is nothing that I Jaye more than the legal munbo junbo used when hosts fail due to 'unforseen circumstances'.


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 21, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> There is nothing that I Jaye more than the legal munbo junbo used when hosts fail due to 'unforseen circumstances'.


 I know, right? Can you imagine if a host told you they were shutting down due to "forseen circumstances"? "Yeah, we're expecting to shut down pretty soon because we suck at business. Wanna buy a VPS?"


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I know, right? Can you imagine if a host told you they were shutting down due to "forseen circumstances"? "Yeah, we're expecting to shut down pretty soon because we suck at business. Wanna buy a VPS?"


^--- this   Glad to see you Mr. Strout!

Unforeseen?  Like what you ran out money for dope that keeps you animated?   Your heart stop pumping through those cold veins?  Perhaps you were in an industrial accident with a chipper that ate your arms?   

Yeah, people really go out of their way to act like English is their 4th language in their times of "distress".



> "Hello customers.  We are writing to tell you effectively immediately you are as screwed as we are, maybe more.  Hurry, backup all your data before our upstream yanks us offline for months of overdue invoices."


----------

